# Ok i got myself some GH, Now what... :)



## laup (Jun 11, 2011)

Right guys after having a lil experiment with peptides for a few months specifically HGH Frag, Mod 129 and Ipam. I decided to bite the bullet and invest some coin.

I managed to attain these 100iu kits below.

I have read the stickies and made notes of specific points relevant to administration, now..

After doing saturation dosages of Peptides, i am aware that its equivalent to 1.1ius each SQ injection x3 a day equaling around 3.5ius a day.

Now @Pscarb i noticed you say u run your GH before bed, doesn't this interrupt with natural pulse when sleeping? Also you use peptides inbetween? I still have some IPAM from AV/TOMS left

I was thinking of starting 3iu, Am on empty stomach before training and another before afternoon session, with a protein shake inbetween (currently doing IF still) total 6iu daily. Im looking at this purely for fat burning, i guess it will have a better effect that HGH Fragment in this department.

I had been running T3 for my past show and was comming off, but is it wise to keep at 25mcg ED when on GH?

I will then switch to 8iu MWF after 2months..

Stack

Front load with 75mg Tren A EOD 1st week
400mg BD Tren E EW
Proviron 50mg ED from day 1
Test 250 E EW

3 weeks before comp
100mg proviron ED
100mg Var
30mg Halo

Do i still need to run Adex 1/2 tab EOD with proviron in and low test?

10 days before Tamox, letro , Adex drop HGH


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

laup said:


> Right guys after having a lil experiment with peptides for a few months specifically HGH Frag, Mod 129 and Ipam. I decided to bite the bullet and invest some coin.
> 
> I managed to attain these 100iu kits below.
> 
> ...


 Injecting GH am or pm makes no difference, it will effect your own natural pulse for about 24hrs. I think this is why pscarb recommends a MTTF dosing protocol.


----------



## laup (Jun 11, 2011)

MTTF or MWF as in the sticky in this cat?


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

laup said:


> MTTF or MWF as in the sticky in this cat?


 Apologies MWF.

I do MTTF.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

laup said:


> Right guys after having a lil experiment with peptides for a few months specifically HGH Frag, Mod 129 and Ipam. I decided to bite the bullet and invest some coin.
> 
> I managed to attain these 100iu kits below.
> 
> ...


 Run it when ever is best for you (as you are not using any other peptides)

8-10iu M/W/F


----------



## laup (Jun 11, 2011)

Just out of curiosity would an ED administration be better for fatloss ?


----------



## Colin (Sep 28, 2015)

laup said:


> Just out of curiosity would an ED administration be better for fatloss ?


 I would run it everyday personally.


----------



## laup (Jun 11, 2011)

Colin said:


> I would run it everyday personally.


 Was thinking for next 50days ED then switch to the MWF/MTTF approach when comps over.

Also the T3 is it wise to stay on it at low dose or come off colin?


----------



## Colin (Sep 28, 2015)

laup said:


> Was thinking for next 50days ED then switch to the MWF/MTTF approach when comps over.
> 
> *Also the T3 is it wise to stay on it at low dose or come off colin?*


 The T3 I taper off. But as for staying on it during a bulking phase I think its pointless.

Reason is that why would you want to take a drug which increases your metabolism when your trying to gain weight. Its usually people with a sloppy diet use it to justify using it.


----------



## laup (Jun 11, 2011)

nah im trying to cut up my man got another show in 10 weeks!

i agree with the bulking but i have also ready it help increase protein synthesis?


----------



## Colin (Sep 28, 2015)

laup said:


> nah im trying to cut up my man got another show in 10 weeks!
> 
> i agree with the bulking but i have also ready *it help increase protein synthesis?*


 I've read that too, but at the end of the day T3 Increases the metabolism of Protein fats and carbs. Using it for a long period of time for me anyway isn't what I want to to do the thyroid hormone.

Anyone I know who ever tried using T3 during a bulk haven't noticed any difference from it. You can try it but id near bet with you, you won't find much if any difference.


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)




----------



## laup (Jun 11, 2011)

Totally make sense to me that video, Its the same with doing peptides multiple times a day, looks like i better buy some more needles


----------



## Fina (Dec 26, 2004)

Don't expect much from that product, it comes in lovely packaging, but that's about it. I'd run at 10iu M,W,F and see what you get from it, if anything.


----------



## sitries (Feb 28, 2009)

What growth is that. I run it every day personally. Some run EOD


----------



## laup (Jun 11, 2011)

Fina said:


> Don't expect much from that product, it comes in lovely packaging, but that's about it. I'd run at 10iu M,W,F and see what you get from it, if anything.


 Have u used this before?


----------



## john mcclain (Jan 15, 2016)

I've read somewhere that t4 is the better choice than t3 when using gh,something about it having better anabolic pathway of that....


----------



## laup (Jun 11, 2011)

john mcclain said:


> I've read somewhere that t4 is the better choice than t3 when using gh,something about it having better anabolic pathway of that....


 Ill look in to that mate


----------



## laup (Jun 11, 2011)

I had a couple shot yesterday, 1st one i felt serious pumped for hours after i did another before bed and had a very deep sleep and vivid dreams, like when i did peps.

im gonna micro dose x3 a day up till comp for level fat burning effect and see how i get on, after ill switch to higher single dosage


----------



## laup (Jun 11, 2011)

Been falling asleep all day today so i guess its working. Now fell asleep on couch at 7pm


----------



## sitries (Feb 28, 2009)

What growth is it?? Iv never come across it before.


----------



## dt36 (Jun 3, 2005)

laup said:


> Been falling asleep all day today so i guess its working. Now fell asleep on couch at 7pm


 I am taking pharma growth and I'm not falling asleep on it. Neither am I getting the pumps you mention earlier.

I think I'd be curious to use a blood glucose monitor around my injection times. Got to be worth a look, buddy.


----------



## laup (Jun 11, 2011)

sitries said:


> What growth is it?? Iv never come across it before.


 picture in the original post mate


----------



## laup (Jun 11, 2011)

dt36 said:


> I am taking pharma growth and I'm not falling asleep on it. Neither am I getting the pumps you mention earlier.
> 
> I think I'd be curious to use a blood glucose monitor around my injection times. Got to be worth a look, buddy.


 Im getting exact same symptoms as when i 1st started IPAM and mod 129 before my man


----------



## sitries (Feb 28, 2009)

laup said:


> picture in the original post mate


 Yeah. I see the pic but Iv not come across it before so asking what it is? Pharmachem.............something trope.....

where is it made? How many iu kit?


----------



## laup (Jun 11, 2011)

Somatrope, 100iu kits mate


----------



## laup (Jun 11, 2011)

@Pscarb I would like to hear your thoughts of microdosing say 1.1ui x3 throughout the day specifically for fatloss, as opposed to the MWF MTTF approach.

If you wouldnt mind


----------

